# PC restarts while gaming, power surges detected.



## boromaill (May 14, 2016)

I have an Asus p8b75-v mobo and a Corsair Vs550 psu. Yesterday I bought r9 390 for gaming, but as soon as I start my games, after one minute maybe a bit later the pc restarts itself with a message Power surges detected. Asus anti surge was triggered..... I don't know whats wrong, the psu is around one year old.


----------



## Caring1 (May 14, 2016)

Turn off anti-surge in the Bios or get a better PSU.
Asus anti-surge can be touchy and seems to be easily triggered.


----------



## boromaill (May 14, 2016)

And what if there is really a surge, whats the risk of turning it off?


----------



## R-T-B (May 14, 2016)

boromaill said:


> And what if there is really a surge, whats the risk of turning it off?



Technically, component damage.  But that's really unlikely.  Keep in mind no other motherboard vendor has an anti-surge system, and ASUS's is known to be WAY too touchy.  How many mobos do you see being wrecked due to a power surge?  Not many.


----------



## Caring1 (May 14, 2016)

Even with the anti-surge turned off, the Motherboard and PSU should have OVP and OCP which deals with the minute surges that occur.
If your power supply to the computer is that dirty you get frequent surges I suggest a surge protector board or a UPS which should have built in protection.


----------



## R-T-B (May 14, 2016)

Incoming AC power surges are unlikely to be the issue.  Even if it was dirty, the whole process of running through the PSU should stop surges dead in their tracks provided they are within 110-130v (that's for Americans anyhow, 220-250v for other zones).  The PSU SHOULD have OVP  and OCP built in but if the PSU is faulty then you can't trust it.  The mobo's filtering caps are actually what deal with minor fluctuations in the DC side, so if the PSU tests out ok I wouldn't worry about disabling antisurge.

You may want to take the PSU to a PC shop to have it tested, or do it yourself with a cheap tester from ebay if you want to be dead certain.  But ASUS antisurge is known to do this.


----------



## little cat (May 14, 2016)

My first guess is the PSU . Perhaps voltage deviation . Not sure . Does it say the reason - voltage or Amp was bad?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 14, 2016)

boromaill said:


> I have an Asus p8b75-v mobo and a Corsair Vs550 psu. Yesterday I bought r9 390 for gaming, but as soon as I start my games, after one minute maybe a bit later the pc restarts itself with a message Power surges detected. Asus anti surge was triggered..... I don't know whats wrong, the psu is around one year old.



 How did you remove the old driver's, list your fully system spec's?


----------



## Frick (May 14, 2016)

little cat said:


> My first guess is the PSU . Perhaps voltage deviation . Not sure . Does it say the reason - voltage or Amp was bad?



Naah, I'd rather blame the anti-surge feature. I measured my PSU which caused it to trigger with a good power analyzer and didn't ger any of the supposed surges.


----------



## little cat (May 14, 2016)

Frick said:


> Naah, I'd rather blame the anti-surge feature. I measured my PSU which caused it to trigger with a good power analyzer and didn't ger any of the supposed surges.



Who knows the exact reason ? VS series PSUs are not great 

A guy flashed the BIOS and it solved the issue


----------



## R-T-B (May 14, 2016)

little cat said:


> Who knows the exact reason ?



No one here can know for certain, but we can advise OP on how to use process of elimination to know for certain.  That's why I said test the PSU, but if he doesn't want to do that, it most likely is antisurge.  That's just what the trend is online, it's known to be very touchy.


----------



## little cat (May 14, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> No one here can know for certain, but we can advise OP on how to use process of elimination to know for certain.  That's why I said test the PSU, but if he doesn't want to do that, it most likely is antisurge.  That's just what the trend is online, it's known to be very touchy.



Just testing with another PSU of higher quality , at a repair shop for instance or a friend will get the job done


----------



## R-T-B (May 14, 2016)

little cat said:


> Just testing with another PSU of higher quality , at a repair shop for instance or a friend will get the job done



A good idea too, although sometimes the antisurge can go for days without tripping.  It's a weird tech (I had issues with it once on a X99 board so I kinda know).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2016)

I had this exact problem with a corsair HX1050.

I replaced it with an AX850 and all is well


----------



## jaggerwild (May 14, 2016)

Whats this TOMSHARDWARE.COM ?


----------



## Frick (May 14, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Whats this TOMSHARDWARE.COM ?



I prefer our answers to theirs.


----------

